# Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??



## Wild (28. Dez. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich hoffe ihr hattet schöne Weihnachtstage.
Bei uns wurde kurz vor Weihnachten eingebrochen und Schmuck und Bargeld gestohlen. Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, zumal auch noch diverse Zerstörungen und Verwüstungen hinzukommen.
Nun beschäftige ich mich mit der Installation einer Alarmanlage. Da sind ja die Preisunterschiede erheblich. Von 200 € bis oben offen ist alles zu haben. 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Alarmanlagen und welche Anlage bzw. Firma könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Viele GRüße und einen guten Rutsch!
Norbert


----------



## nieselinho (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Man kann ein Haus auch ohne Alarmanlage so schützen, dass es schwierig wird, dort einzubrechen.
Bei Bekannten wurde vor ein paar Wochen ebenfalls versucht einzubrechen. Zu erst haben die Leute versucht das erste Stockwerk aufzubrechen (2,5m hohe Mauer war kein Hindernis). Es wurde nicht geschafft, mit Brechstangen wurde "nur" das Plastik der Rahmen verbogen. Die Tür hat gehalten, weil dort "Pilze" verbaut sind (sehr massive). Ingesamt waren dort 6 Stück, möglich sind bis zu 9!

Danach sind die Einbrecher ins Erdgeschoss, Schiebetüren wurden außen vor gelassen, aber das kleine Küchenfenster aber wurde massivst bearbeitet. Einer dieser Pilze (dort sind ebensfalls 6) ist gebrochen, aber weiter als das kamen der/die nicht. Aussage des Herstellers danach, "2 Pilze sind ein Hindernis für unter einer Minute, bei 4 dauert es etwa 15 Minuten die zu "knacken" und mehr als 6 sind unter dem zeitdruck nicht machbar."

Laut Polizei und den vielen Spuren hatten die Einbrecher viel Zeit, da alle diese Fenster in dunklen Ecken sind und von der Straße/anderen Grundstücken nicht einsehbar sind. 

Die Frage ist, ob Alarmanlagen ihren Zweck erfüllen, wenn man daran spart. Wenn diese nur Krach machen und falsch platziert sind, sprich die Einbrecher haben ansich leichtes Spiel ins Haus zu kommen, dann ist es das erste, diese auszuschalten. 

Welches Prinzip hattest Du dir denn vorgestellt? Nur Krach machen, blinken etc. oder Personen kontaktieren? 
Wir haben durch Zufall eine lebendige Alarmanlage bekommen. Unser Hund macht tierischen Terz, wenn jemand die Treppe vorm Haus betritt...eigentlich wollten wir vermeiden einen bellenden Hund zu haben, wenn jemand vorm Haus steht, aber so nach und nach lernt man das zu schätzen.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Wild (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Robin,
ich nehme an "Pilze" sind Sicherheitseinrichtungen am Fenster. Unsere Vorbesitzer haben leider nur einfache Fenster einbauen lassen. Alle Fenster zu wechseln ist finaziell nicht möglich, daher die Idee mit der Alarmanlage. Die Türen sind relativ einbruchsicher.
Ich stelle mir eine Funkalarmanlage mit Innen- und Außensirene vor, die uns außerdem telefonisch bei einem Einbruch informiert. Im Haus sollen Bewegungsmelder installiert werden und an den Fenstern uns Türen Sensoren.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Es gibt bei der Polizei Beratungsstellen, die beraten (ggf. vor Ort) was man effeltiv machen kann. 
Diese Beratung ist kostenlos und unabhängig von irgend einem Hersteller. 
Da würd ich hingehen. 
Die beste Alarmanlage sind immer noch aufmerksame Nachbarn. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wild (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Die beste Alarmanlage sind immer noch aufmerksame Nachbarn.
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



Leider haben wir keine Nachbarn :-(
Die Polizei-Beratungsstelle ist unsere nächste Anlaufstelle.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Ja aber wer soll denn dann die Alarmanlage hören , wenn keine Nachbarn da sind. 
Das lockt dann unter Umständen eher noch die an , die denken da ist was zu holen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Wild (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Naja, die nächsten Nachbarn wohnen etwa 100m weg und vor dem Haus ist eine sehr befahrene Straße. Da denke ich schon, dass da jemand reagiert. Außerdem wird ja der Lärm die Einbrecher abschrecken. Gegen richtige Profibanden kann man sowieso nichts machen, die kommen immer rein und ungeschoren raus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert,

im Büro hatten wir vor vielen vielen Jahren mal eine Einbruchsserie. 
Heißt: 
Jeden Montag war das Büro komplett verwüßtet. 
Wir haben Hochgerüstet und jeden Freitag war immer alles noch stabiler. Der Schlosser der uns Riegel, Schieber und alle seine Tricks zur Einbruchssicherung zur Anwendung gebracht hat stand Montags Fassungslos vor den kaputten Türen. 
Es wurde einfach immer brutaler. Anfangs wurden die Türschlößer demontiert, zuletzt die Türen eingetreten. 
Von der Polizei haben wir dann Täterfallen gestellt bekommen, mit dem Erfolg, das der Täter übers Dach geflüchtet ist und da keiner die Schlüssel dabei hatte wurde der Täter nicht gefaßt. 

Irgendwann ein halbes Jahr später wurde ein Fahrzeug am Flughafen aufgemacht und dort waren alle wertlosen Sachen von uns drin.

Wuzzel hat sehr Recht mit der Polizeiberatung. eine Alarmanlage sollte aber einen Anruf auslösen. Z.B. aufs Handy. So kann man gleich die Polizei alarmieren oder einen Nachbarn bitten nach dem Rechten zu sehen.

Letztlich ist es ja fast egeal, welche Riegel man anbringt, das einfachste ist die Scheibe einschlagen, wenn man das Haus nicht vollständig mit Schicherheitsglas versehen will.

Meine unfachmänniche Meinung ist, Bewegungsmelder an die Telefonanlage gekoppelt. Ob man nun jedes Fenster und jeder Tür sichert? Ob der Einbrecher das fenster einschlägt und der Fensteralarm ausgelöst wird oder eine Sekunde später der Bewegungsmelder auslößt ist warscheinlich egal. 
Wichtig finde ich die Telefonanbindung.

Güße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Auch wenn ich erst ein einziges mal in den 'Genuss' eines einbruches kommen durfte....
Alamierung ist doch im Prinzip das Wichtigste... und da scheiden sich dan die Geister...
von Nonplusultra (inkl. Wachdienst) üder direkten Polizeikontakt (die werden sich bei Fehlermeldungen sicher nett bedanken  ) bis halt zur Eigeninformation, um dann ggf. Alarm aus zu lösen.

Und wie oben schon empfohlen... der Beratungsdienst der Polizei bzw. in dem Fall übernehmen das wohl meist Mitarbeiter der Kriminalpolizei.
Und da kann man (soweit ich gelesen habe) meist Termine vereinbaren.

Trotz das ich die letzten Jahre immer verschont wurde... das nächste jahr überlege ich mir echt, ob ich zur Verbesserung mal Rat einhole.

Die "Einschläge" im umliegenden Gebiet sind mitunter schon beängstigend....


----------



## Sveni (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert,

die Verrieglungen (Pilze) an Türen und Fenstern lassen sich relativ einfach nachrüsten.
Hersteller deiner Fenster rausfinden, Kontakt aufnehmen, Problem schildern und gemeinsam lösen.

Ich schätze mal für ein Standard-Einfamilienhaus so um die 1000 - 1500€ Kosten für´s nachrüsten.

Wie meine Vorschreiber schon festgestellt haben, macht eine Alarmanlage auch in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn die entsprechenden Meldungen an Handy, Wachschutz, oder Polizei gehen.

Bei längerer Abwesentheit würde ich über Zeitschaltuhr in verschieden Räumen Licht, oder laute Musik laufen lassen.
Nette und aufmerksame Nachbarn sind natürlich auch ´ne große Hilfe.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

dito


Hallo

Ich habe beruflich ein wenig mit Einbruchsschutz zu tun .
Wenn ich bei Kunden auf Schwachstellen hinweise 
schlägt mir sehr oft eine große Ignoranz der Gefahren entgegen.

da wird die Welt schön gedacht,
Argumente für Gitter und sichere Schlösser werden mit Bemerkungen :
"wie im Gefängnis" 
und 
"was soll das kosten "
weggewischt.

vor aller Alarmiererei  
sollte der mechanische Einbruchsschutz auf den Stand der Technik gebracht werden 
den bekommt man vom "Schlosser Deines Vertrauens" oder von zertifizierten Schlüsseldiensten. 


(aber besser vom Schlosser )


und das Know How natürlich auch von den Beratungstelllen der Polizei

es gibt auch schöne Gitter und Schlösser !

es sollte immer außen gesichert werden !
ein gemeldeter Einbruch im Plusquamperfekt ist nicht weniger besch..eiden zu ertragen.

ganz wichtig ! alle möglichen Zugänge auf den gleichen Level 
außer  man will Einbercher in eine Falle schicken 
das nennt man "aktiven Einbruchsschutz" ist aber ein anderes Thema 
und weitgehend illegal 
(in Deutschland )  aber gegenüber dem Waffengesetzt leicht zu umgehen 

man muss nicht paranoid sein 
um zu versuchen sicherzustellen dass keine Junkis sich an den privatesten Dingen 
vergreifen. 

Opfer von Einbrüchen können so traumatisiert sein ,
dass ein Leben wie vorher nicht mehr möglich wird 

Sicherheit kostet Geld 
Sicherheit macht auch Spass

Vergitterte Fenster ,
Nebeneingänge mit massiven Vorlegestangen von innen ,
Hauptzugänge mit Panzerriegeln oder anderen sicheren Zusatzschlössern ,
alle erreichbaren Fenster und Türen mit Aufhebelsicherungen
sichere Schlüsselsysteme mit Kopierschutz ,
Strahler mit Bewegungsmelder für alle Bereiche
keine zur Schaustellung von "Wohlstand" oder Abwesenheit 
etwas Taktik und Verstand im Alltag

manchmal helfen auch kleine Tricks 
z.B. Bewegungsmelder mit täuschend echtem Hundegebell 

Licht mit Zufallsgereratoren
Kamera und Sirenenatrappen
angesägte Stufen oder Tritte , 
angeschraubte Rasierklingen , 
schlecht sichtbare Fallen (Stacheldraht)
usw.



viele der günstigen Alarmanlagen von Conrad oder pearl
sind viel besser als   nichts 

nur musst Du überlegen wer wird wie verständigt und ist in der Lage einzuschreiten 
oder reicht es Dir die Einbrecher möglicherweise ein bisschen zu erschrecken .


sicher funktionierende Wählgeräte mit Bewegungsmeldern und einfachen Komponenten gibt es schon ab 50€ .
auch mobil wie  "Kirrungs-" oder Alarm-handys  (GSM Alarmsystem D2320)

was machst Du dann mit dem Alarmtonanruf aufs Handy kommt ?

Leute mit nur noch wenig Blut im Adrenalin haben sich auf dem Weg 
zum Ereignisort schon totgefahren .

und was will man dort 

ohne "Krisenabwehrausbildung" D

Wachdienstflat ist vergleichsweise langsam und teuer
Polizei reagiert auf Fehlalarme  allergisch

W-lan Kamerasysteme ab ca 1500€ können zusätzlich Infos oder Bilder auf´s Handy
schicken und Speichern zum Teil auf Webspace

damit ist Dein Handlungsspektrum natürlich viel größer.

mfG

PS.
ich selbst rüste schon seit Jahren auf 
bin weit 
aber noch nicht fertig


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



karsten. schrieb:


> Polizei reagiert auf Fehlalarme  allergisch



Na ganz so würde ich das nicht sehen.
Einen Kostenbericht haben im Prinzip nur diejenigen zu erwarten, die eine Alarmanlage besitzen. Wenn diese einen Fehlalarm auslöst (optisch, wie auch akkustisch) und die Polizei deswegen ausrücken muß, wird es teuer. Bezahlt wird hier nach eingesetzten Minuten und eingesetzten Kräften. Jeder Alarmanlagenbesitzer ist verpflichtet, diese auch so in Schuß zu halten, dass eine Fehlauslösung nicht passiert.

Und das Thema Wachschutz ist ein Thema für sich. Ich würde keinen verpflichten (viele sind schwarze Schafe und faule Hunde).

Wenn ein wachsamer Nachbar anruft und es ist ein Fehlalarm, dann passiert gar nichts. Und die Polizeibeamten, die auf so etwas allergisch reagieren, haben einfach mal ihren Job verfehlt.

Ich sage Jedem, lieber 1 Mal zu viel angerufen, als 1 Mal zu wenig!!!

Auf jeden Fall sind sichere Schlösser, Rolläden, abschließbare Fenster- und Balkontürgriffe den Gittern vorzuziehen.
Wie Karsten sagte, man darf nach außen hin nicht den Eindruck erwecken, das es was zu holen gibt.
Gitter vor den Fenstern oder eine sichtbare Alarmanlage sind reizvoll. Da fragt man sich, was haben die zu verbergen, dass die ihr Haus so sichern. Ich persönlich würde davon absehen (außer man sieht die Alarmanlage nicht).
Effektiver sind Bewegungsmelder, die das Haus ringsrum schön erhellen. Die Dinger kann man nicht austricksen und welcher Einbrecher steht schon gerne im Scheinwerferlicht 

Jeder Einbrecher will das Ganze so schnell wie möglich über die Bühne bringen ... er wird also keine 20min an einer Tür hebeln oder versuchen ein Fenster auf zu bekommen.

Deshalb: Wichtig ist, den Einbrechern es so schwer wie möglich zu machen, denn einen 100%en Schutz gibt es nicht.

Ihre Polizei ... grins 

PS: Ich warte schon seit Jahren mal darauf, dass einer einbricht wenn ich zu Hause bin


----------



## laolamia (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



karsten. schrieb:


> dito
> 
> 
> H
> ...



wie immer hatte ich spass an deinem beitrag- du schaffst es irgendwie immer die sache mit fachwissen zu beantworten und dem leser spass zu bereiten..... viele die ich kenne koennen nur das eine ODER das andere

aufwand und nutzen sind bei der sache immer im auge zu behalten- viele dinge muessen nicht uebertrieben werden um  trotzdem wirksam zu sein.

gruss marco
ps.: danke an unsere nachbarn


----------



## karsten. (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

mit dem spassigen Tip´s ist das so´ne Sache 


wer bei mir übern Zaun will ....


geruhsame Jahresausklang und alles Gute 2012

mfG

der Vergleich mit dem "antifaschistischen Grenzwall" hinkt  
das war ein klassischer Baufehler 
sollte eine Autobahn und waagerecht gebaut werden !
dann wollte es keiner gewesen sein !


----------



## Frankia (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Mandy



> Ich warte schon seit Jahren mal darauf, dass einer einbricht wenn ich zu Hause bin




"...............bitte hierlassen sie Ihre Adresse und ggfls. Telefonnummer, wir kommen auf sie zurück".......


----------



## Christine (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



Wild schrieb:


> Unsere Vorbesitzer haben leider nur einfache Fenster einbauen lassen. Alle Fenster zu wechseln ist finaziell nicht möglich, daher die Idee mit der Alarmanlage. Die Türen sind relativ einbruchsicher.



Hallo Norbert,

ist die Frage, wie alt und wie "einfach" die Fenster sind. Mal davon ab, dass sich die "Pilze" und abschließbare Griffe - wie hier schon gesagt - nachrüsten lassen, stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Wechsel der Fenster nicht auch aus anderen Gründen sinnvoll ist. 

Hier hat sich auf dem Sektor "Wärmeschutz und Energieeinsparung" in den letzten Jahren doch einiges getan. Und neue Fenster sind in der Anschaffung manchmal günstiger und mit weniger Aufwand verbunden, als man glaubt.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> "...............bitte hierlassen sie Ihre Adresse und ggfls. Telefonnummer, wir kommen auf sie zurück".......



Das willst Du nicht wirklich Reinhold , glaube mir 

Mandy


----------



## herten04 (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



karsten. schrieb:


> wer bei mir übern Zaun will ....
> mfG



Hallo.

Karsten meinte es in etwa so.

Medium 18852 anzeigen
Was nutzt sonst ein Zaun,eine schöne Optik hält keine Ganoven ab.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind sichere Schlösser, Rolläden, abschließbare Fenster- und Balkontürgriffe den Gittern vorzuziehen.
> 
> Effektiver sind Bewegungsmelder, die das Haus ringsrum schön erhellen. Die Dinger kann man nicht austricksen und welcher Einbrecher steht schon gerne im Scheinwerferlicht



Was entsprechende NEUE Fenster angeht, mach' Dich doch mal schlau... derzeit werden energiesparende Maßnahmen staatlich gefördert/unterstützt.
Wir haben vor einigen Jahren abschließbare Fenstergriffe an bestehenden Fenstern nachrüsten lassen, für wirklich kleines Geld.

Bewegungsmelder, gekoppelt an 500 Watt Strahler, jeweils in den __ Giebel eingesetzt, einige etwas schwächere Strahler rings ums Haus, an die jeweiligen Hausecken, und selbst Igel können sich nicht mehr verstecken - sie gehen auch nur an, wenn tatsächlich Bewegung im Garten, der Einfahrt oder Vorgarten ist. Die Ausrichtung der einzelnen Bewegungsmelder ist da maßgeblich


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Was entsprechende NEUE Fenster angeht, mach' Dich doch mal schlau...



Hey Eva-Maria,

warum sollte ich? Ich habe an allen Fenstern und Türen abschließbare Griffe.
So richtig weiß ich nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst ...

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Sorry Mandy,
mein posr war natürlich an* NORBERT*  gerichtet.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Okay, hab mich echt gewundert.


----------



## maritim (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

mit großen augen schauen uns die hausbesitzer an, wenn wir die für teures geld  abgesicherte" fort knox" hütte nach 30 sec. bis maximal 3 minuten zerstörungsfrei geöffnet haben. :shock
und die augen der hausbesitzer werden noch größer, wenn wir ihnen sagen, dass* jeder * das werkzeug was wir verwenden  legal kaufen kann. 

meine meinung:
 sichtbare alarmanlagen und sichtbare maßnahmen zur einbruchsicherung  laden die diebe förmlich ein. wer sich so viel mühe gibt das er nicht beklaut wird, da gibt es auch was zu holen…..

bester schutz ist ein vernünftiger hund (keine fußhupe).
das haus muss immer  belebet aussehen……. zeitschaltuhren mit zufallgenerator betätigen lichter, radio, fernseher, rollläden usw.
bewegungsmelder im außenbereich die für richtig licht sorgen, wenn man das grundstück betritt.
eine alarmanlage für kleines geld die man nicht von außen sieht aber mächtig lärm macht, wenn jemand ins haus einbricht. übers handy bekommt man eine mitteilung, wenn der alarm ausgelöst wurde……


----------



## laolamia (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

jaja wenn erstmal jede gluehlampe eine ip hat.... mein steuerprogramm ist schon fertig


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke, hier sind sehr viele nützliche Tips gekommen. 

Was ich bei meinen Kunden und Bekanntenkreis gesehen habe, da nützt alles nix.

Bei einem Kunden sind sie mit einem geklauten Auto rückwarts in den Laden gefahren und haben ihn in einer Schnellausräumung der wertintensivsten Dinge beraubt.

Bei dem selben Kunden sind sie durchs Dach über ein Lüflungsfenster eingestiegen...

In einem anderen Fall haben Sie die Gitter vor der Tür  samt Tür und Mauerwerk mit einem Transporter rausgerissen um dann die Wichtigsten Sachen mitzunehmen.

Wirklich sicher will man das Haus nicht haben. Egal welche Riegel man anbaut, ein Fenster einschlagen dauert 1 Sekunde. Gut, es gibt sicher Einbrecher die eine viertel Stunde an der Tür rummurksen, Aber warum tun die das eigentlich ????

Gitter vor den Fenstern finde ich nicht so ansprechend und ob eine Wärmeschutzverglasung stabiler ist als eine normale wage ich zu bezweifeln. (Es kommt ja letztlich nur auf die Größe des Hammers an).

Aus der Einbruchsserie, die wir im Büro hatten, weiß ich, wie genau dass ganze ausspioniert war. Die Typen sind über den Hinterhof über ein paar Mauern gekommen und nachdem wir das Erdgeschoß mit schwerem Metall verriegelt hatten kamen sie halt über den 1. Stock.

Selbst ein Fluchtweg übers Dach kannten die. So Schlau war nichtmal die Polizei, sonst hatten wir da oben auch alles mit schweren Metallriegeln versehen.

Uns war das ein absolutes Rätsel, woher die so genau Bescheid wußten. 

Ein Alarm interessiert heute kaum jemanden. Geht ein Autoalarm los denkt sich jeder "Sicher ein Fehlalarm" und beachtet es nicht weiter.

Im Büro haten wir mal einen Feuerfehlalarm. Da sind alle vorbildlich auf die Straße gelaufen.
Ein paar Monate später gab es einen richtigen Alarm und keinen hats interessieret. Alle sind auf den Plätzen sitzen geblieben und haben sich über den Lärm beschwert und unten sind die Mannschaftswagen der Feuerwehr angerückt. (Um einen Papierkorb zu löschen)

Von daher denke ich auch, ein Stiller Alarm aufs Handy und dann entscheiden was man tut. Man kann den Nachbarn anrufen und fragen ob er was auffälliges sieht oder wenn es nicht anders geht die Polizei anrufen (billiger wirds auch, wie gelernt...) .

Licht und Lärm sind sicher auch sehr gut und schreckt ersteinmal ab. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## laolamia (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

moin!

ja sicher hat man gegen profis kaum eine change.
gegen gelegenheitsdiebe oder jugendliche die nur einen schnaps wollen und dabei aber schaden fuer mehrere 1k € machen hilft eine solide grundsicherung.

die letzen 2 einbrueche in unserem dorf waren wohl keine profis: 1 laptop aus dem wohnzimmer-eingeschlagene verandatuer und 30€ aus der kindergartengruppenkasse:evil - auch fesnster eingeschlagen und zum spass noch alle feuerloeschen getestet ....

gruss lao


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Moin,

ich denke man muss die jeweilige Gesamtsituation betrachten - kein Gebäude/Hof/Gelände ist wie das andere und entsprechend unterschiedlich sehen die Lösungswege zum Sichern aus.

Bei Fenstern kann man schon für wenig Geld für verbesserten Schutz sorgen. Abschließbare Fenstergriffe kosten nur wenig und sind in Kombination mit einer Glasbruchschutzfolie auf der Innenscheibe zusammen mit einer Rundumvergiegelung des Fensters sicher nicht zu verachten. Zumindest hält das "normale" Einbrecher eine gewisse Zeit auf. Zeit, die eine Alarmanlage brauch um zu alarmieren bzw. die Polizei zu holen... 
Beispiele:
verschließbarer Fenstergriff: http://www.sicher24.de/product/771/abus-verschliessbarer-fenstergriff-fg-100.html
Splitterschutzfolie: http://www.sc-splitterschutzfolien.de/


Auch ist Thomas Tipp mit einer Zufals gesteuerten Beleuchtung bei Abwesenheit (Urlaub) sicher nicht zu verachten und relativ leicht nach zurüsten. Wobei ich hier nicht auch noch TV usw. mit schalten würde, man muss ja nicht zum Einbrecherschutz die Brandgefahr durch eingeschaltete Geräte erhöhen. 
FakeTV ist zB. ne günstige Variante: http://www.securitysale.de/sicherheitstechnik/dummys/fake-tv-fernseh-attrappe.html oder http://www.amazon.de/VisorTech-Inte...er-Abschreckung/dp/B004O7DX54/ref=pd_sim_sg_2
Lichtzufallsschalter:http://www.amazon.de/Indexa-SL-02-Zufallsschalter-223/dp/B000UA6II8/ref=pd_sim_sg_5



Ein Hund ist sicher nicht schlecht, so er denn mutig genug ist oder wenigstens erscheint. Ein Schild an der Tür ala "Hier wache ich" ist sicher auch ohne tatsächlichen Hund nicht zu verachten. Möglicherweise wäre ein Bewegungsmelder der eine akustische Hundeatrappe aktiviert auch ein Abschreckungsbaustein... 
Hundeatrappe: http://www.atlantis-shop24.de/siche...alarmsirenen/modul-elektronisches-hundegebell oder http://www.amazon.de/Indexa-Elektronischer-Wachhund-mit-Radarsensor/dp/B004AKK9XY/ref=pd_sim_sg_6


Stacheldraht oder Glasscherben auf Mauern und Zäunen schaden im Ernstfall eher der Feuerwehr als nem Einbrecher - ne Decke oder Jacke drüber und schon ist das kein Hindernis mehr.

Ein Tresor, einer der was taugt und auch Brandsicher ist, ist für wichtige Dokumente usw. sicher auch nicht zu verachten.

 Mehr fällt mir immo dazu auch nicht ein.


----------



## Doc (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Was kostet es denn, wenn man Rollzapfen gegen Pilzköpfe tauscht? Kann man sowas selbst montieren oder ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass ein solch beschlagenes Element nicht mehr vernünftig schließt?
Die Folien klingen interessant, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass diese am besten mit in den Rahmen geklebt werden? Jmd. Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Stoer (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Schau mal hier !

Da kannst Du je nach Geldbeutel verschiedene Sicherheitspakete buchen.

https://www.telekom.de/is-bin/INTER...==?CatalogCategoryID=pgAFC7IUgncAAAEwknImzrc8

LG


----------



## CityCobra (30. Dez. 2011)

Ich habe eine Schwiegermutter zur Abschreckung im Haus, und wenn das nicht reicht noch einige Dinge von ABUS etc. verbaut.
Ins Detail gehen möchte ich aber aus verständlichen Gründen nicht.


----------



## karsten. (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

_Schwiegermutter _


shock

Jetzt wird aber echt brutal hier !         



mfG


----------



## fbr (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo,
schade das es dich "erwischt" hat!!

Aus Erfahrung (ich sehe von meiner Terrasse den Fernehesender von Shopron = Ungarn) war es nach der Ostöffnung nicht so ganz ohne bei uns in der Gegend.
Daher haben wir uns eine Visonic PowerMax+ mit bidirektionalen Bedienerteil angeschafft. Ein Nachbar meinte damals "so was braucht er nicht" aber nach einem Einbruch denkt er anders und hat nun auch ein.
Wenn die Schurcken die Sirene sehen, wissen sie was da montiert ist und gehen weiter zu einem Haus ohne!
Eben wie bei den Amis! Es ist schon beruhigend wenn meine Frau alleine nach Hause kommt und sie weiß, das niemand im Haus ist denn sonst hätte das Handy schon geklingelt!
Weiters ist es eine feine Sache wenn die Autos in der Garage auch damit überwacht werden.
Soweit mir bekannt ist die "Made in Israel".

Besuche also einen Händler deines Vertrauens und lasst euch eine einbauen und ihr könnt bei Eingeschalteter Außenhautsicherung weiterhin GUT SCHLAFEN! 
Bidirektionalen Bedienerteil deshalb denn sollte jemand die Zentrale zerstören wollen, muss er diese mal finden denn er sieht ja nur das Bedienerteil


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Kostenpunkt?


----------



## fbr (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Joachim,
kommt auf deine Wünsche an 
HIER gehts zum Zusammenrechnen
Ich habe meine noch mit 2 "Funk Rauchmelder optisch" erweitert! Einen im Heizraum und einen vor der Schlafzimmertür.


----------



## Wild (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo und gesundes neues Jahr!
Vielen Dank erst einmal für eure vielen Tipps!
Wir haben inzwischen eine Beratung zu Fenstersicherungen gehabt. Der Monteur kommt nächste Woche um sich die SAche vor Ort anzusehen. Außerdem kommt eine Stahltür im Keller zum Einsatz. Ich habe auch eine Alarmanlage geordert, die ich dann testen werde. Taugt sie nichts, geht sie zurück. Diese hat verschiedene Bewegungssensoren, Fenster- und Türsensoren und eine Außen- und eine Innensirene. Wenn alles fertig installiert ist, berichte ich weiter.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## fbr (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert,


> Diese hat verschiedene Bewegungssensoren, Fenster- und Türsensoren und eine Außen- und eine Innensirene.


Schau darauf, dass auch Rauchmelder nachgerüstet werden können. Handsender und bidirektional und die Schurcken kommen nie wieder!!


----------



## Wild (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Franz,
Rauchmelder und Wassermelder sind auch dabei.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## fbr (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert,
die Handsender NICHT vergessen!!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert,

was ich noch für wichtig halte, die Nebengelasse in das Alarm- und Sicherungssystem mit einzubinden.

Franz hat es glaube ich schon angesprochen. In einer Garage oder Schuppen ist alles zu finden, was der halbwegs pfiffige Einbrecher braucht. Von der Leiter über die Axt, den Vorschlaghammer, den Bohrhammer, die Kettensäge,... 
Von daher sollten diese mit gesichert werden. Bei unserer Einbruchsserie wurde auch alles aus einer aufgebrochenen Garge genommen um den 1 Stock zu erreichen.

Heute ist in der Straße von unserm Büro ein Haus komlett ausgebrannt. Bemerkt wurde das Feuer heute ca. 9:00 und da war wohl nix mehr zu retten. 
Wenn die Leute jetzt nicht da waren und da ein kleiner Rauchmelder fleißig gemeldet hat hätte es alles nix genützt. Ein Anruf aufs Handy mit einem perversen Klingelton und das Haus hätte bestimmt noch gestanden. (Wenn im Urlaubsort kein Funkloch ist...)
Wird sicher morgen in der Zeitung stehen.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Wild (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo,
ich wollte mich mal für die Diskussion bedanken und einen Endbericht abgeben.
Wir haben uns für eine Alarmanlage der Firma AMG entschieden. Die war nicht ganz so kostenintensiv. Eine Komplettanlage gab es in der Bucht schon für 198 Euro. Die haben wir dann noch aufgerüstet und unseren Bedürfnissen angepasst. Sie beinhaltet:
- das Grundgerät
- eine Innensirene
- eine Außensirene
- 8 Tür/Fenstersensoren
- einen Rauchmelder
- einen Wassermelder
- 3 Bewegungsmelder
- eine GSM Station, die uns über das Handynetz anruft, wenn ein Sensor anschlägt

Das ganze als Funkalarmanlage, also keine Kabel zu verlegen.
Der Endpreis betrug nach unseren Verbesserungen 430,- Euro.
Installiert war alles in zwei Stunden. Es waren nur die Bewegungsmelder und der Rauchmelder mittels Dübel und Schrauben anzubringen, der Rest wurde geklebt.
Alles funktioniert bis jetzt tadellos, keine Fehlalarme und die Tests verliefen alle sehr gut. 
Wenn etwas passiert, werde ich angerufen, kann in den Raum mit meinem Handy hineinhören und auch hineinsprechen und entscheiden, wie ich weiter verfahre (Alarm abstellen, Polizei informieren oder Nachbar....)
Also alles in allem bis jetzt eine gute Sache.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## karsten. (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert


die Kohle scheint gut angelegt !

wenn es (nur) ein besseres Gefühl verschafft .
schick mir doch mal die genaue Bezeichnung und gern weitere Erfahrungen

ich lass mich zwar auch anrufen 
habe aber (noch) nur einen Bewegungsmelder im exponiertesten Raum.

dafür geht die Haustürklingel mit Bild und Ton auf´s Handy 
(wichtig wenn Ganoven Abwesenheit shecken wollen)


bau mir gerade (zusätzliche) einbruchhemmende Fenster 
(fassadenbündig, nach außen öffnend , im Stil sogenannter dänischer Fenster )

sollen dann etwa  WK4 entsprechen.

 kommt aber auch zum Einsatz weil Fenster und Laibungen gar nicht mehr mit der 
Warmedämmung der Wand übereinstimmen .  (0,18 W/m²K,sd-wert 9,89)

mfG


----------



## fbr (2. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Bei uns wurde eingebrochen - Alarmanlage??*

Hallo Norbert
dann wünsche ich euch einen guten Schlaf denn ab jetzt kommen euch die Schurken nicht mehr besuchen wenn sie die Außensirene sehen!


----------

